# It's Been 13 Months, and I Still Miss Him



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I just went to the door to call my 2 girls in, and I called his name instead of that of my youngest female...

Still miss you big buddy! :crying:

Ranger Aragorn, companion, protector, hearing ear dog.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

:crying: I know, I know...Yesterday I was reversing into my driveway past my living room windows and I got the sensation that Gator was about to start his welcome home bark. As I turned off my van, I gave my head a shake and thought wow...where did that come from.
It's been just over 14 months.
I still open my apt. door cautiously, like he is going to run out (he never did, but there was always a risk if a cat went by at that moment), or as though he is right behind and don't want to hit him.
...and I still cry on occasion.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I just put my boy down today, and I'm sure that I'm going miss him 13 months from now. Probably 13 years from now! I feel your pain.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Aww : ( he was a very handsome boy! I feel your pain...my big baby boy passed fall 2013 and I still miss him, think about him every day. That dog shared a part of my soul, he was everything to me


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Pytheis said:


> I just put my boy down today, and I'm sure that I'm going miss him 13 months from now. Probably 13 years from now! I feel your pain.


That's really sad, so sorry to hear ?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's what made this dog so very special to me: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/688689-rescue.html


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It reminds me of a saying I read, probably here somewhere. To have a dog like this there are many many really great days and one really bad day. ((hugs))


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. I understand I had to let my Lucky go 14 months ago. I still cry.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

The pain never leaves! I lost Risen Star June 2, 2003 and the pain is as fresh as the day I lost him.


My deepest sympathy to all that have recently lost their dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I don't know that it ever goes away, but it gets tolerable. I'm coming up on 2 years without Sage. I've called Scarlet "Sage" more than once lately. She's always with me. ❤


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> Here's what made this dog so very special to me: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/688689-rescue.html


Your boy sounded absolutely amazing. I am so sorry you lost him. You were both very lucky to have each other, and I'm glad that he was able to bring so much joy to your life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

28 years ago I lost my first dog. I can still tear up when I say his name out loud. They all have their sweet place in my heart but I do miss all of them, even the fosters who went off the radar.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabi has been gone since 2013. I still expect her to be there when I open the door. Or my eyes. I have called Shadow Sabi countless times.
I don't think we ever stop missing them. And I am not sure I want to.


----------

